# هل العذراء مريم من سبط لاوى ام يهوذا ؟



## مسيحى_وافتخر (13 أكتوبر 2012)

هذة الشبهة يدعمونها بايات من سفر العدد تقول : (( 1    و تقدم رؤوس الاباء من عشيرة بني جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى من عشائر بني يوسف و  تكلموا قدام موسى و قدام الرؤساء رؤوس الاباء من بني  اسرائيل* 2  و قالوا قد امر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل و  قد امر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي  نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته*  3  فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا  و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا  يؤخذ* 4  و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط  الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن* 5  فامر موسى بني اسرائيل حسب قول الرب قائلا بحق تكلم سبط بني يوسف* 6  هذا ما امر به الرب  عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا من حسن في اعينهن يكن له نساء و لكن لعشيرة سبط ابائهن يكن نساء* 7   فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط ابائه*  8  و كل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امراة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي  يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب  ابائه* 9  فلا  يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط اخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه)) (عدد1:36_9) 
وطبعا بما ان اليصابات امرأة زكريا هى من سبط لاوى ومن بنات هارون الكاهن وتزوجت بكاهن وهو زكريا وقد ذكر انها نسيبة القديسة العذراء فبذلك هم يستنتجون ان العذراء ايضا من سبط لاوى لانه ممنوع الزواج بخارج السبط اى كل سبط يتزوج من داخله وبناءا عليه يستنتجون ان سبط لاوى لا يتزاوج من سبط يهوذا او العكس ........ ولكن الثغرة التى فاتت عليهم احبائى هى الآتى : 
الايات المذكورة فى سفر العدد لها سبب مهم واضح ان لا يتحول نصيب سبط الى سبط ونحن نقرأ ان بنات صلفحاد المذكورين هنا من سبط منسي وهذا السبط مع الاسباط الباقين (ما عدا سبط لاوى) يرث نصيبا فى الارض لان كل الاسباط لها انصبة الا سبط لاوى 
وبذلك فسبط لاوى يجوز له الزواج من اى سبط لانه لا يملك نصيبا يمكن ان يتحول لسبط اخر والدليل الكتابى : 
((  لا يكون للكهنة اللاويين كل سبط  لاوي قسم و لا نصيب مع اسرائيل ياكلون وقائد الرب و نصيبه* 2  فلا يكون له نصيب في  وسط اخوته الرب هو نصيبه كما قال له)) (تث1:18) 
(( 32  فهذه هي التي قسمها موسى في عربات مواب  في عبر اردن اريحا نحو الشروق* 33  و اما  سبط لاوي فلم يعطه موسى نصيبا الرب اله اسرائيل هو نصيبهم كما  كلمهم)) (يش32:13_33) 
(( 1    فهذه هي التي امتلكها بنو اسرائيل في  ارض كنعان التي ملكهم اياها العازار الكاهن و يشوع بن نون و رؤساء اباء اسباط بني  اسرائيل* 2  نصيبهم بالقرعة كما امر الرب  عن يد موسى للتسعة الاسباط و نصف السبط* 3   لان موسى اعطى نصيب السبطين و نصف السبط في عبر الاردن و اما اللاويون فلم  يعطهم نصيبا في وسطهم* 4  لان بني يوسف  كانوا سبطين منسى و افرايم و لم يعطوا اللاويين قسما في الارض الا مدنا للسكن و  مسارحها لمواشيهم و مقتناهم* 5  كما امر  الرب موسى هكذا فعل بنو اسرائيل و قسموا الارض)) (يش1:14_5) 
(( 6 و انتم تكتبون الارض سبعة اقسام ثم  تاتون الي هنا فالقي لكم قرعة ههنا امام الرب الهنا* 7  لانه ليس للاويين قسم في وسطكم لان كهنوت الرب  هو نصيبهم)) (يش6:18) 
مستنى تعليقاتكم احبائى


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2012)

العذراء، مريم أم يسوع المسيح - وفي دراسة تاريخ حياتها ومكانتها يمكن أن  نضع أمامنا ما يأتي: أولاً: ما سجله الوحي عنها: فاننا نعلم أنها جاءت هي ويوسف من سبط يهوذا من  نسل داود (قارن لوقا 1: 32 و 69 ورومية 1: 3 و 2 تيمو 2: 8 وعبرانيين 7:  14). وقد وردت سلسلة نسب المسيح من ناحية يوسف (مت 1: 16 ولو 3: 23). وكان لمريم  العذراء أخت واحدة (يوحنا 19: 25). وهذه الأخت هيَّ على الأرجح سالومي زوجة  زبدي وأم يعقوب ويوحنا (مت 27: 56 ومر 15: 4 ويوحنا 19: 25). وكانت  العذراء مريم تتصل بصلة القرابة مع أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان (لوقا 1:  36) - عن قاموس الكتاب المقدس
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جداً يا مسيحى_وافتخر الرب يباركك و ردك مختصر


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> العذراء، مريم أم يسوع المسيح - وفي دراسة تاريخ حياتها ومكانتها يمكن أن  نضع أمامنا ما يأتي: أولاً: ما سجله الوحي عنها: فاننا نعلم أنها جاءت هي ويوسف من سبط يهوذا من  نسل داود (قارن لوقا 1: 32 و 69 ورومية 1: 3 و 2 تيمو 2: 8 وعبرانيين 7:  14). وقد وردت سلسلة نسب المسيح من ناحية يوسف (مت 1: 16 ولو 3: 23). وكان لمريم  العذراء أخت واحدة (يوحنا 19: 25). وهذه الأخت هيَّ على الأرجح سالومي زوجة  زبدي وأم يعقوب ويوحنا (مت 27: 56 ومر 15: 4 ويوحنا 19: 25). وكانت  العذراء مريم تتصل بصلة القرابة مع أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان (لوقا 1:  36) - عن قاموس الكتاب المقدس
> ​


اشكرك على التعقيب الموثق اخى aymonded ورب المجد يزيدك نعمة ومعرفة


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> جميل جداً يا مسيحى_وافتخر الرب يباركك و ردك مختصر


شكرا على ذوقك استاذ عبد المسيح وتشجيعك الجميل ......ربنا يملأ حياتك بكل بركة ونعمة


----------



## أبو اليسر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جميع المدن التي تعطون اللاويين ثماني واربعون مدينة مع مسارحها. 8


----------



## أبو اليسر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*+ «ثم كلَّم الربُّ موسى في عربات موآب على أُردن أريحا قائلاً: أَوْصِ بني إسرائيل أن يُعطوا اللاويين من نصيب مُلْكِهم مُدناً للسكن ومسارح للمدن حواليها تُعطون اللاويين، فتكون المدن لهم للسكن ومسارحها تكون لبهائمهم وأموالهم ولسائر حيواناتهم. ومسارح المدن التي تُعطون اللاويين تكون من سور المدينة إلى جهة الخارج ألف ذراع حواليها... والمدن التي تُعطون اللاويين تكون سِتٌّ منها مُدناً للملجإ، تعطونها لكي يهرب إليها القاتل، وفوقها تُعطون اثنتين وأربعين مدينة. جميع المدن التي تُعطون من مُلْك بني إسرائيل، من الكثير تُكثـِّرون ومن القليل تُقلِّلون. كل واحد حسب نصيبه الذي مَلَكَه يُعطي من مدنه للاَّويين» (عد 35: 1-8).*


----------



## أبو اليسر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

غلابة اللاووين جدا إيه الفقر اللي كانوا عايشين فيه ده !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 أكتوبر 2012)

أبو اليسر , هل انت فاهم الانت وضعته وللا لأ ؟
*أَوْصِ بني إسرائيل أن يُعطوا اللاويين من نصيب مُلْكِهم مُدناً للسكن ومسارح للمدن حواليها تُعطون اللاويين*

يعني النصيب اصلاً مِلك بني اسرائيل و هيعطوا منه للاويين مدناً للسكن و مسارح للمدن ليهم

مش ان سبط اللاويين له نصيب كباقي الأسباط !!

بُص سفر يشوع بيقول ايه :
Jos 14:3  لأن موسى أعطى نصيب السبطين ونصف السبط في عبر الأردن. وأما اللاويون فلم يعطهم نصيبا في وسطهم. 
Jos 14:4  لأن بني يوسف كانوا سبطين, منسى وأفرايم. ولم يعطوا اللاويين قسما في الأرض إلا مدنا للسكن, ومراعيها لمواشيهم ومقتناهم.


----------



## أبو اليسر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*القصد ان اللاويين اصبح لديهم بالفعل أراض تملكوها بالفعل بعد تراجع الإله عن حرمانهم في بادئ الأمر  و لديهم مواش و اموال طائلة و 48 مدينه بمنافعها كاملة  و كل هذا يورث لذريتهم من بعدهم جيلا بعد جيل و بالتالي فالسبب الكامن من عدم تزويج بنات سبط إلي سبط آخر يسري عليهم أيضا . و مؤدي ذلك ان زوجة النبي زكريا  تكون من سبط لاوي مثلها مثل زوجها .*


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 أكتوبر 2012)

> *القصد ان اللاويين اصبح لديهم بالفعل أراض تملكوها بالفعل بعد تراجع الإله عن حرمانهم في بادئ الأمر*


أثبت أن الإله تراجع, هات الآية القال فيها الرب كلامه و الآية التي تراجع فيها



> *و لديهم مواش و اموال طائلة و 48 مدينه بمنافعها كاملة  و كل هذا يورث لذريتهم من بعدهم جيلا بعد جيل*


طبيعي عزيزي سبط لاوي هو سبط مثله كبقية أسباط إسارئيل بشر محتاجين ياكلوا و يشربوا و مُدن عشان يعيشوا فيها , هو الرب قال انهما هيعيشوا في الشارع أو هيشحتوا ؟



> *فالسبب الكامن من عدم تزويج  بنات سبط إلي سبط آخر يسري عليهم أيضا . و مؤدي ذلك ان زوجة النبي زكريا   تكون من سبط لاوي مثلها مثل زوجها .*


و احنا لم ننكر أن أليصابات لم تكُن من سبط لاوي اصلاً , ما نُنكره أنه تكون مريم من سبط لاوي , حيث أنها من سبط يهوذا

حضرتك بقى مُضطر تُثبت ما تقوله أن للاويين كان نصيباً كبقية أسباط بني اسرائيل , و يا ريت ماتتكلمش بعد كدا إلا بأقتباس آيات من الكتاب المقدس تُثبت ما تقوله


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أكتوبر 2012)

تحذير أخير للعضو المسلم، المنتدى ليس للدردشة، كلامك يكون موثق بالشواهد الكتابية والتفاسير المسيحيّة.. غير ذلك لا تفكر في الكتابة في المنتدى، لكي لا يتم طردك.


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ابو اليسر  الظاهر الرد بتاعى جه على الوجع بتاعكم ....... عموما اللى هيقرأ كتابنا المقدس العظيم هيعرف الفرق بين النصوص وهيفهم المعنى وايه الفرق ان سبط يورث رسمي وسبط زى لاوى ياخد مدن لمجرد السكن والعيش بكرامة وبكده ينكسر قانون بنات صلفحاد يا شطار ......... ربنا يفتح عيونكم لمعرفة الحق


----------

